# Some Good Fiction Books



## dastuff (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I feel that we as engineers should probably have some similar tastes in what we like to read. I figured this could be a good outlet to compile some good books to throw open when we're not working our bums off. I've tried my best to categorize what i read so that everyone can use the appropriate category. If you'd like to either comment on what i have here or add more books yourself this can get fun.

But i must warn you that i have a high tendency to buy books so if you put a bad read on here and I buy it I will hunt you down. That said,

Bring on the books:


The Devil in the White City (murder juxtaposed to architecture)
The Lord of the Rings (to get it out of the way)
The Corrections (the destruction of the nuclear middle america family model)
American Gods (from the same guy who did stardust the movie (which is also good imo))
Catch 22 (funnnny)
The Dark Tower Series (these books are crazzzy)
Shadow &amp; Claw: The First Half of 'The Book of the New Sun' by Gene Wolfe (this is the most interesting Sci-Fi/Fantasy/Future book i've ever read. Wolfe will throw in little paragraphs on spacial dynamics or time travel that will blow your mind)
Harry Potter (lets be honest.. Engineers &lt;3 HP)
The Dirk Pitt Series by Clive Cussler (great action read if you're in that sort of mood).
Anything Chuck Palahniuk (i've read a few of his books and they're always a radically different take on things).
That's all i have for now but I'm sure once i get home and look over the bookshelves I'll find some more to add in.

What about you guys/gals? :bananapowerslide:


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I like Clive Cussler as well. I also like Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child's books together. I haven't read anything in a while since I was studying for the PE exam, I'll have to get back to the library.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I like Ayn Rand's books.

Atlas Shrugged

The Fountainhead

I loved Catch 22. I don't read a lot of fiction. I love history so I read a lot of non-fiction.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

stereotypical stephen king and tom clancy for me


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not a huge book reader, but like the Dan Brown novels, as well as Jimmy Buffett's (yes, the singer) books. I just read though Where is Joe Merchant? for about the 5 time. It's a story about pirates, pilots and the carribean life in the 80's. Very entertaining, and I highly recommend it. It gets a little wierd with some cosmic mumbo-jumbo, but still worth a read.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Lee Child, F. Paul Wilson, PT Duetermann, early James Rollins (pre Omega group), Kyle Mills are good authors.


----------



## dastuff (Dec 22, 2009)

*ble31980,*

I actually bought "the book of the dead" by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child but haven't found the time to read it lol

*Chucktown,*

I swear i had the fountainhead on the list but took it off at the last minute because it was right next to the devil in the white city and i didn't want two architectural books next to each other... yes, that's how i feel about architects, you can't have too many of them in a room together or the react with one another and there may be some type of nuclear reaction.

*Road Guy*

Sadly i always look at the stereotypical SK and TC and those books look so long to me... And i don't have a problem with reading big books but i just haven't got that genre itch yet 



FlBuff,

All i can say is wow... But i really like crazy strange books (like slaughterhouse five was one of my favorites). I'll have to grab this for the conversation factor alone. "Yes it is the same as the author", "No I'm not kidding you", "Yes, he was probably on drugs when he wrote it" 

*Capt Worley,*

Ooooo new authors i haven't looked into! When i find a new author i like it's like an early free christmas present.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

dastuff said:


> I swear i had the fountainhead on the list but took it off at the last minute because it was right next to the devil in the white city and i didn't want two architectural books next to each other... yes, that's how i feel about architects, you can't have too many of them in a room together or the react with one another and there may be some type of nuclear reaction.


WTF? Ayn Rand isn't an architect.


----------



## dastuff (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> dastuff said:
> 
> 
> > I swear i had the fountainhead on the list but took it off at the last minute because it was right next to the devil in the white city and i didn't want two architectural books next to each other... yes, that's how i feel about architects, you can't have too many of them in a room together or the react with one another and there may be some type of nuclear reaction.
> ...


Sorry, should have been clearer.. The protagonist was an architect if memory serves.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I found myself in the same situation with both Fountainhead and Atlas shrugged--stalled out about 400 pages in. rand has a repitiveness about her that gets tiring.

My dad advised, "When you see she's on a rant, just skip ahead." Instead, i turned to other things.



> Capt Worley,
> Ooooo new authors i haven't looked into! When i find a new author i like it's like an early free christmas present.


Merry Christmas!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 22, 2009)

last books i've read were The Cossacks &amp; War and Peace by Tolstoy. Epic, both stories. I gotta read Ana Karenina sometime too.

some other books I've gotten sucked into were by Jacqueline Carey - the Kushiel's Legacy, comprising a 6 book series - and the 2 book series Godslayer &amp; Banewreaker - pretty good fantasy / scifi reads. I don't read a whole bunch, but when i do, its not typically a minor diversion (probably why i don't read much)


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I found myself in the same situation with both Fountainhead and Atlas shrugged--stalled out about 400 pages in. rand has a repitiveness about her that gets tiring.
> My dad advised, "When you see she's on a rant, just skip ahead." Instead, i turned to other things.
> 
> [


If you do that you'll miss some really good stuff, i.e. the John Galt radio address.


----------



## dastuff (Dec 22, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> last books i've read were The Cossacks &amp; War and Peace by Tolstoy. Epic, both stories. I gotta read Ana Karenina sometime too.
> some other books I've gotten sucked into were by Jacqueline Carey - the Kushiel's Legacy, comprising a 6 book series - and the 2 book series Godslayer &amp; Banewreaker - pretty good fantasy / scifi reads. I don't read a whole bunch, but when i do, its not typically a minor diversion (probably why i don't read much)


I've been on a fantasy/sci-fi kick recently too... I highly recommend that Shadow and claw that i mentioned above. I'll have to look into Carey since the alt religion/ alt history part sounds great. Although i will have to time it right if it's a 6 book series (gotta work at some time).


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I found myself in the same situation with both Fountainhead and Atlas shrugged--stalled out about 400 pages in. rand has a repitiveness about her that gets tiring.
> ...


Yeah...90 pages that can be condensed into 964 words.

http://www.working-minds.com/galtmini.htm

Ayn Rand needed an editor with some backbone.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 22, 2009)

dastuff said:


> [i've been on a fantasy/sci-fi kick recently too... I highly recommend that Shadow and claw that i mentioned above. I'll have to look into Carey since the alt religion/ alt history part sounds great. Although i will have to time it right if it's a 6 book series (gotta work at some time).


Yeah, the 6 book series is actually two trilogy's, if that makes sense. They aren't overly quick reads, esp the first Kushiel (Kushiel's Dart), since that sets up everything. But they're def fun reads. The two book series is a quick read, and seems to borrow (too heavily?) from Tolkien perhaps. I'll have to check out the ones you mentioned now too.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm a fan of Stephen King... I'm actually reading The Shining right now... just finished the Dark Half... This is my second time through these books... I've read Insomnia twice already... Misery, Delores Claiborn (sp?), and a few others are up for round two over the next few months... It's been close to 10 years since I've read most of them... I'm not a huge reader... The only reason I've really read the SK books is because my brother buys them the day they come out... I can't bring myself to read the 40+ Star Wars-related books he has...

One day I may borrow the Harry Potter series from my brother/sis-in-law... assuming I can pry them out of her hands... I think she's finally moved on to other books (I think romance novels are her thing now), and to digital copies at that...


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

I used to be a voracious reader, but after I started having kids I stopped reading so much. The last several books I've read have been their 'summer reading' assignments! Now that they are grown perhaps I'll get back into it.

Some books which I remember as being good:

Science Fiction

Cat's Cradle - Kurt Vonnegut

A Swiftly Tilting Planet - Madeline L'Engle

Sirens of Titan - Vonnegut

Orphans of the Sky - Robert Heinlein

Non-Fiction

Night - Elie Wiesel

The Foxfire Books - compiled from Foxfire magazine

Fiction

any of the Bertie &amp; Wooster stories by P.G. Wodehouse

Nine Stories - J.D. Salinger

From the Mixed-up Files of Mrs. Basil E. Frankweiler - E. L. Konigsburg

the Horatio Hornblower series by C.S. Forester

Opinion etc.

Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance - Robert Pirsig

The Road Less Traveled - M. Scott Peck

People of the Lie - M. Scott Peck

I could go on and on...

I liked both of Rand's books mentioned above, and also War &amp; Peace.

I have read some Cussler, but I'm not a big fan of his, nor of Stephen King or Tom Clancy. I've only read one of John Grisham's books and it didn't turn me on either.

From your list, *dastuff*, I've only read the Lord of the Rings. I've not read Harry Potter nor do I have any desire to.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> Yeah, the 6 book series is actually two trilogy's, if that makes sense. They aren't overly quick reads, esp the first Kushiel (Kushiel's Dart), since that sets up everything. But they're def fun reads. The two book series is a quick read, and seems to borrow from Tolkien perhaps.





OSUguy98 said:


> I can't bring myself to read the 40+ Star Wars-related books he has...


LOTR +100


----------



## dastuff (Dec 22, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> I used to be a voracious reader, but after I started having kids I stopped reading so much. The last several books I've read have been their 'summer reading' assignments! Now that they are grown perhaps I'll get back into it.
> Some books which I remember as being good:
> 
> Science Fiction
> ...


Fluvial, we seem to be on opposite tracks.. I haven't read any of these although they sound very good. I do have Zen &amp; the art of motorcycle maintenance and Cat's Cradle somewhere and i'll have to move them up the list of things to read now... Also Nine Stories and the Hornblower series sound great (and those were the only two i looked at so far  )

Thanks for sharing. Although why no on the Harry Potter? Although in the beginning it may have been for children by the later books it was pretty dark and dreary (which is all the better for me). Although you probably stay away for similar reasons to why I refuse to read any of the twilight books.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I read Zen and the art of Motorcycle Maintenance in college and was greatly disappointed. And at the time, I was a big scooterhead, albeit the mid sized crotch rocket varieties.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

dastuff said:


> Although why no on the Harry Potter?


Cat's Cradle I think you will like, it is bizarre and fun but also thought-provoking.

I'm not sure why I'm not attracted to HP. I liked a lot of sword &amp; sorcery as a teenager (Conan springs to mind). I guess maybe my tastes have changed in reading ... as you can see, I haven't read any of the newer stuff.

*Cap'n*, one may need to be at a certain stage in life to like the Zen book. I read it as a young twenty-something (before college as I recall, I finished college late), and it was perfect. I probably wouldn't enjoy it as much now.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> *Cap'n*, one may need to be at a certain stage in life to like the Zen book. I read it as a young twenty-something (before college as I recall, I finished college late), and it was perfect. I probably wouldn't enjoy it as much now.


It was a little to hippy-dippy for me. Aside from a love of tie-dye, that's never been my thing.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

Ah, so.


----------



## Supe (Dec 22, 2009)

Surprised I haven't seen 1984 listed here yet.


----------



## MGX (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, so many greats already listed here so I won't bother to repeat.

James Clavelle - Shogun, Tai Pan

I've always been a fan of Rudyard Kipling, but some hate his rambling style.

Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance was also a let down. I have to second skipping of 10+ pages when reading Rand; most of the rants you can skip that many or more pages and still not lose the story. Still, they're modern classics and should be read.


----------



## z06dustin (Dec 22, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> stereotypical stephen king and tom clancy for me


I've read Without Remorse 6 times.


----------



## z06dustin (Dec 22, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ayn Rand needed an editor with some backbone.


Rand paid out of her own pocket for the extra pages of Galt's speech and some other portions. The original publisher wanted to trim it.

I liked her books, even if they are verbose.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Supe said:


> Surprised I haven't seen 1984 listed here yet.


That and Animal Farm are both worth a read. I have them both in one book.


----------



## dagget (Dec 23, 2009)

Two books that I've read recently that I recommend without reservation:

Guns, Germs and Steel - Jared Diamond

The Trouble with Physics - Lee Smolin

(Not even Wrong by Peter Woit is similar but not as well written, IMHO)

I guess I've mosthly gotten away from reading fiction in the last ten years, though I did read the Harry Potter books since everyone else in the house was reading them.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Supe said:


> Surprised I haven't seen 1984 listed here yet.


Because it sucked. I have to admit that I have a hard time reading novels from about the pre-1975 time frame. I don't know why that is, but it is. the writing style just doesn't appeal.

i have hard time with British and women writers, too. Go figure.



z06dustin said:


> I've read Without Remorse 6 times.


That was an awesome book, and pretty atypical of Clancy, IMO.



z06dustin said:


> Rand paid out of her own pocket for the extra pages of Galt's speech and some other portions. The original publisher wanted to trim it.


I didn't know that. Shame, though. i think her verbosity really detracts from the story. it would have been an awesome 350-400 page book.



dagget said:


> Guns, Germs and Steel - Jared Diamond


That was a good one. I've started his book, Collapse, several times, but haven't really gotten into it.

I have The Forgotten Man on the shelf, a history of the Great Depression, but its in queue after Stephen King's Under the Dome.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning Guns, Germs and Steel, dagget. I need to read that.


----------



## dastuff (Dec 23, 2009)

dagget said:


> Two books that I've read recently that I recommend without reservation:
> Guns, Germs and Steel - Jared Diamond


I just found that during my move (i think my roommate may have left it for me). Good times, it definitely has a catchy title.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm kind of a sci-fi guy, I like anything by Heinlein and any of the Ender series books by Orson Scott Card.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 3, 2010)

A "tame" sci-fi writer that hasn't been mentioned that I really enjoy is Dean Koontz. His books are are close enough to reality, it's hard for the conspiracist in me not to believe there is some truth in it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 6, 2013)

Any thoughts on Brad Thor? I've heard mixed reviews.

And, I just realized that four years on, I STILL haven't finished The Forgotten Man, although I picked up last week to give it another go.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 6, 2013)

i need to get tot he library this weekend for more books. Although more than half of the adult fiction section is either sappy romance novels or some vampire themed novel thanks to the twilight phenom. And they don't separate them from the rest. they file by author name not type then name.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 6, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Any thoughts on Brad Thor? I've heard mixed reviews.
> 
> And, I just realized that four years on, I STILL haven't finished The Forgotten Man, although I picked up last week to give it another go.






I've read most of Brad Thor's books and I like them. Like anything in the art/entertainment realm, YMMV.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 6, 2013)

^10-4.


----------



## ventilator (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm not a big reader but I did recently start the Sherlock Holmes books and have enjoyed them so far.

The last thing I read before that was the Game of Thrones books. Took me quite a while to get through them since they are so long but I did really enjoy the story and will read the rest whenever they get written.


----------



## Exception Collection (Sep 6, 2013)

For fantasy readers, I suggest Jim Butcher's "Codex Alera" (6 books &amp; done, "medieval" fantasy) and/or "The Dresden Files" (ongoing, ignore the show, urban fantasy). I'm also a fan of Rothfuss' Kingkiller Chronicles. Oh, and Mercedes Lackey's Valdemar books - start the "The Last Herald-Mage" trilogy.

Butcher does a better job of creating "real" fantasy than most; while magic exists, it (mostly) follows certain laws as defined in the series (including physics).


----------



## csb (Sep 6, 2013)

Dexman1349 said:


> A "tame" sci-fi writer that hasn't been mentioned that I really enjoy is Dean Koontz. His books are are close enough to reality, it's hard for the conspiracist in me not to believe there is some truth in it.




Ah, I love a good Guest_Dexman post


----------



## csb (Sep 6, 2013)

Dexman1349 said:


> A "tame" sci-fi writer that hasn't been mentioned that I really enjoy is Dean Koontz. His books are are close enough to reality, it's hard for the conspiracist in me not to believe there is some truth in it.




Ah, I love a good Guest_Dexman post


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 6, 2013)

I dont read a lot of Sci-Fi

But I do read all the Star Wars "trash" novels

I just read Kenobi (about his early life on Tattoine,watching over a baby luke)

the story reads like a western so its pretty cool......(to me anyways)

I need somethign for my flight next week so I will look through the list you guys and gals have provided..


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 6, 2013)

But are there any books written by the original authors son about the "lost stories"?

+1000 LOTR


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 12, 2013)

do all of dean koontz books go from the climax to the end of the book in last 25 pages?

I finished his book Breathless last night and I was down to last 25-30 pages and I was like there is no way he can finish this up. So abruptly the story ended like he ran out ideas at the end of the book. so stupid of an ending. If all his books are like that I dunno if I want to read another.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2013)

halfway through another dean koontz...i would say he is an ok writer. i can put the books down so he isn't a great author in my opinion.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 20, 2013)

Dean Koontz's prime novels were in the late eighties, early nineties. His early stuff is crap and his later stuff falls into the 'I could publish my laundry list and folks would buy it' category.

I'm rereading Stephen King's Hearts in Atlantis. It is just as good as I remember it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 26, 2013)

I was surprised by how many of these I've read.

http://www.npr.org/2011/06/13/128718927/audience-picks-top-100-killer-thrillers


----------



## snickerd3 (May 10, 2016)

bumping to get some new ideas.  I'm tired of just grabbing a book off the shelf at the library and hoping for a good read


----------



## Road Guy (May 10, 2016)

I have been infatuated (well really interested) with the story behind the movie "A River Runs through it" for a long time. (ever since it came out as  movie) so I was watching the movie a few weekends ago during a snow storm and started looking into the actual story since its based on true events, So I got the book a few weeks ago and am trudging along through it.  

Since Robert Redford directed the movie its similar to how the movie ruined the book "A Walk in the Woods"  So far the book is really good (not fiction)  but I think from other research I did on the story its not "true life" as the Brad Pitt Character was actually killed in Chicago, not Montana.

Anyway if you like that stuff the book thus far has been good.. &amp; yeah btw I am headed to North CO to catch some trout this weekend


----------



## MetsFan (May 10, 2016)

I'm not a big reader, but aside from those mentioned, I really liked the Hunger Games series and the Ender's game series.  My wife just got me the Maze Runner series too, so I have to find time to read those.


----------



## csb (May 10, 2016)

I just started the graphic novel series Y: The Last Man on Earth and it's fantastic.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 10, 2016)

Anyone that hasn't read Unintended Consequences needs to.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 11, 2016)

EM_PS said:


> last books i've read were The Cossacks &amp; War and Peace by Tolstoy. Epic, both stories. I gotta read Ana Karenina sometime too.
> 
> some other books I've gotten sucked into were by Jacqueline Carey - the Kushiel's Legacy, comprising a 6 book series - and the 2 book series Godslayer &amp; Banewreaker - pretty good fantasy / scifi reads. I don't read a whole bunch, but when i do, its not typically a minor diversion (probably why i don't read much)


I'll have to see if jacqueline carey is on amazon/kindle.  that looks like my sort of read, but our library doesn't have a single book by her.


----------



## ktulu (May 11, 2016)

I have been on a John Sandford kick the past few months.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 12, 2016)

so are these jacqueline carey books worth $8-10 a piece?  I'm not usually a book buyer, i borrow.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 31, 2016)

dastuff said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I feel that we as engineers should probably have some similar tastes in what we like to read. I figured this could be a good outlet to compile some good books to throw open when we're not working our bums off. I've tried my best to categorize what i read so that everyone can use the appropriate category. If you'd like to either comment on what i have here or add more books yourself this can get fun.
> 
> ...


Not usually a nonfiction sort of person, but this was a good read.  A little slow but really cool to learn about areas I know and didn't know such things happened or reasons behind the names.  Heck even two of our projects at work are in the same areas in that book.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 31, 2016)

The Devil in the White City was definitely a good read.  If you liked that you may also like "The Alienist" and "The Angel of Darkness."


----------



## MetsFan (May 31, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> I'll have to see if jacqueline carey is on amazon/kindle.  that looks like my sort of read, but our library doesn't have a single book by her.


Did you check their digital library?  I know some libraries have ebooks you can borrow too.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 31, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> Did you check their digital library?  I know some libraries have ebooks you can borrow too.


tiny town...access to the ebooks is extra and the selection sucked.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 7, 2016)

mr snick put the audio book of first book of the Wheel of Time series on my sandisk player.  Overall it was a good story, but one of the main characters is such a sniveling, annoying character it has really made me not to want to read or listen to the rest of the books.  I looked up the plot to the next book and he is still a major player, blah


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 7, 2016)

reading is for fags.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 8, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> mr snick put the audio book of first book of the Wheel of Time series on my sandisk player.  Overall it was a good story, but one of the main characters is such a sniveling, annoying character it has really made me not to want to read or listen to the rest of the books.  I looked up the plot to the next book and he is still a major player, blah


WoT is a bit hard to get into for a lot of folks.  I have a friend who's a HUGE fantasy fan and he has struggled to get through half the series (if that).  He finds Jordan's style of writing a bit too informative.  I loved the entire series and highly recommend it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 8, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> WoT is a bit hard to get into for a lot of folks.  I have a friend who's a HUGE fantasy fan and he has struggled to get through half the series (if that).  He finds Jordan's style of writing a bit too informative.  I loved the entire series and highly recommend it.


I can't stand Mat!!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 8, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> I can't stand Mat!!!!


He becomes much more bearable as the series progresses.  I'm surprised it wasn't Nynaeve and her constant hair tugging that drove you crazy.


----------



## SE_FL (Jul 11, 2016)

Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett was really good. It's a novel spanning several generations so it's rather thick. But I really enjoyed the architectural history and structural discussions about the cathedral builders.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2017)

just started listening to the GOT on audio book.  good golly there are a lot of characters


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> just started listening to the GOT on audio book.  good golly there are a lot of characters


I finally finished reading through the first book.  Took me nearly a year, since I only read it on airplanes when I couldn't sleep.  It was hard to keep track of, even after having seen the show.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 17, 2017)

Re-reading The Hobbit since there was a TV marathon of the movies...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 17, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Re-reading The Hobbit since there was a TV marathon of the movies...


I just read all three LOTR books, but skipped the Hobbit since I've read it more times than the others.

As for science-y type stuff that engineers might like: a friend of mine wrote The God Particle.  I have been meaning to, but I hear it's decent.


----------



## frazil (Apr 17, 2017)

I just finished Split Second by Douglas Richards. Its a fiction drama adventure about a scientist who discovers time travel and is then kidnapped by powerful shady people and the race to figure out who took him and why. It was a quick read and i really liked it. Especially the discussions on time travel which are a different way of looking at it. Also its available on amazon prime for kindle


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 18, 2017)

Moving what I said over in the thread I mistakenly created not having found this one before. Please note that my other thread, entitled "Whatcha Reading?", shall now be devoted to bringing the :bananapowerslide: emoticon back.

I'm really trying to get back into reading (I fell into a multi-year period where I wasn't really reading any books, just blogs, newspapers, and online news) as of late.

I joined a new book club a few months ago, and right now, we're reading _Murder on the Orient Express_. I don't think I'd ever really read any Agatha Christy novels before, though I remember my brother reading them when I was a kid. I'm a little surprised to say that I am really enjoying it! That book gave me goosebumps as I was reading it last night.

My favorite book is probably a tie between _The Secret History_ by Donna Tartt and _The Power of One_ by Bryce Courtenay. The latter was a book I chose for summer reading in high school, and I still really like it. I haven't reread it in a while, though perhaps I should soon.


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2017)

Not sure I've read a book that I liked more than Cat's Cradle when I first read it in high school.


----------



## frazil (Oct 18, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> My favorite book is probably a tie between _The Secret History_ by Donna Tartt and _The Power of One_ by Bryce Courtenay. The latter was a book I chose for summer reading in high school, and I still really like it. I haven't reread it in a while, though perhaps I should soon.


Oh, I really liked Goldfinch by Donna Tartt.  I'll have to try The Secret History.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 18, 2017)

frazil said:


> Oh, I really liked Goldfinch by Donna Tartt.  I'll have to try The Secret History.


Interesting! I didn't like Goldfinch nearly as much as I liked The Secret History. I thought Goldfinch was much slower in pace, whereas The Secret History was a page-turner for me. Definitely check it out!


----------

